# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Gjerat më të çuditshme që kini ngrënë

## the admiral

Po diskutoja pikerisht dje me nje mik timin per gjerat "e cuditshme" qe hane popujt e ndryshem neper bote (sidomos gjallesa) dhe me lindi kureshtja te di:
Cilat jane gjerat e cuditshme qe kane ngrene anetaret e forumit???  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fashion_girl

un s'haj gjera te cuditshme sepse ne rradhe te pare boj veshtiresi te ha ato normalet! jam shum tekanjose ne tryeze(si persh se haj buken e lagme nga lengu i domates apo ku ta di un ....)

p.s :ngerdheshje: on't ,sa e shpifet ! me vjen per te vjell vetem kur e imagjinoj e jo mo ta provoj!

----------


## the admiral

> ajo c'eshte e cuditshme per ne nuk eshte edhe per te tjeret


normal, por per gjera te cuditshme per ne e pata fjalen.
psh ne perendim eshte normal te hash biftek kali. 
une jam cuditur shume kur e kam ngrene heren e pare. me pat bere pershtypje. 
dhe te them te drejten nuk me pelqen shume.

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

Nje her kusheriri me beri gallata edhe me dha nje cope  gomacke te vogel 
ishte  mish i shishem por kurre e mora vesh bera nje vit te haja mish ........
edhe mish deer keter nese e them mire

----------


## broken_smile

> normal, por per gjera te cuditshme per ne e pata fjalen.
> psh ne perendim eshte normal te hash biftek kali. 
> une jam cuditur shume kur e kam ngrene heren e pare. me pat bere pershtypje. 
> dhe te them te drejten nuk me pelqen shume.


po, e kuptova ate qe doje te thoje ti, e thashe keshtu ne pergjithesi  :buzeqeshje: 

une jam kurioze te provoj njehere ate mishin e peshkut helmues (pesce palla ne italisht) qe gatohet ne japoni...

----------


## Mon.Alisa

Kom ngrene diqka ne Greqi njeher nuk di emrin si e kishte...nuk m'ka pelqy hiqqq(ishte si shpageta te ngjitura ne mes vete ashtuu si s'di s'di....:A)

----------


## the admiral

une kam ngrene kangur para ca muajsh...

----------


## fashion_girl

> normal, por per gjera te cuditshme per ne e pata fjalen.
> psh ne perendim eshte normal te hash biftek kali. 
> une jam cuditur shume kur e kam ngrene heren e pare. me pat bere pershtypje. 
> dhe te them te drejten nuk me pelqen shume.


è buono sepse ska dhjam!

----------


## HELEN OF TROY

> une kam ngrene kangur para ca muajsh...


sa gjuna ske lene kafshe pa ngrene  :i terbuar:

----------


## fashion_girl

un mish kaprolli dhe sme pelqen fare shija qe ka

----------


## the admiral

> sa gjuna ske lene kafshe pa ngrene


hahaha! nuk eshte e vertete... nuk kam ngrene akoma qen dhe mace...  :arushi:

----------


## PINK

po mos harro te hash dhe 1 mi te zi, te madh, nga ato qe rrine, jetojne neper ujrat e zeza (thone po e hengre me gjithe koke dhe tru, behesh i zgjuar, me te degjuar e kam). Na thote gjithe krenari kam ngrene mish kali- epo na plasi, te beft mire. loool

----------


## Apollyon

Mish kali e mish kerrici ska ndonje gje me ngren nuk esht e cuditshme. 

Ah, kam pire grapa me gjarper brenda, te kinezt. E cuditshme ishte, po e mire.

----------


## PINK

Nuk eshte pune cudije ne fakt Apollo. Se jo cdo gje hahet, dhe jo cdo gje shijon. Apo gjej e fut, ha. lol

Ne mezi po hame mish vici e pule, se spo na shijojne me as keto, ky na thote kali. LOL

Leqe eshte krim te hash mishin e kalit. Kafsh aq fisnike si kali..

----------


## the admiral

> po mos harro te hash dhe 1 mi te zi, te madh, nga ato qe rrine, jetojne neper ujrat e zeza (thone po e hengre me gjithe koke dhe tru, behesh i zgjuar, me te degjuar e kam). Na thote gjithe krenari kam ngrene mish kali- epo na plasi, te beft mire. loool


po mishi i kalit shitet ne cdo supermerkato moj pink. eshte dicka krejt normale. 

pastaj une e thashe qe nuk eshte se me pelqen si byftek, 
ndersa "bresaola" qe eshte shpesh mish kali eshte mjaft e shijshme. eshte e famshme ne tere boten.

----------


## PINK

> po mishi i kalit shitet ne cdo supermerkato moj pink. eshte dicka krejt normale. 
> 
> pastaj une e thashe qe nuk eshte se me pelqen si byftek, 
> ndersa "bresaola" qe eshte shpesh mish kali eshte mjaft e shijshme. eshte e famshme ne tere boten.


seriozisht e ke ti? cudi, une skam pare ndonjehere ketej mish kali ne dyqan. Kur te shkoj heres tjeter do i pyes. 

mish kaprolli kam ngrene une. edhe e hengra, dhe ate nate qe e hengra, me dilte ne enderr.  :ngerdheshje: 

e di ca kam pare ketej ne dyqane- kembet e pules, ato kembet me 3-4 gishta dhe me thonj. ew, te lara , te pastruara. Jam kurioze kush i ha ato, dhe si i gatuajne. Me gjithe thonj. ew. yack.

----------


## Chingy

> seriozisht e ke ti? cudi, une skam pare ndonjehere ketej mish kali ne dyqan. Kur te shkoj heres tjeter do i pyes. 
> 
> mish kaprolli kam ngrene une. edhe e hengra, dhe ate nate qe e hengra, me dilte ne enderr. 
> 
> e di ca kam pare ketej ne dyqane- kembet e pules, ato kembet me 3-4 gishta dhe me thonj. ew, te lara , te pastruara. Jam kurioze kush i ha ato, dhe si i gatuajne. Me gjithe thonj. ew. yack.


mishi i kalit shitet dhe eshte edhe i shtrenjte(te pakten ketu ne Itali)..une kam provuar kalin(mish i mire vetem se nuk me vjen mire keshtu qe nuk e haj mo),kaprolli edhe kermij(shume te mire vetem se kur e din se ca po han ta shpif :ngerdheshje: )

----------


## the admiral

> seriozisht e ke ti? cudi, une skam pare ndonjehere ketej mish kali ne dyqan. Kur te shkoj heres tjeter do i pyes.


ka sa te duash. ashtu si mish lepuri. zakonisht lepur te tere...

me fal, por te dhimbset kali e nuk te dhimbset nje qengj??? pak si pa kupetim me duket.

mund t'i kupetoj vegjetarianet qe nuk hajne asgje, por jo ato qe thone:
kjo me dhimbset e kjo jo...  :xx:

----------


## PINK

> ka sa te duash. ashtu si mish lepuri. zakonisht lepur te tere...
> 
> me fal, por te dhimbset kali e nuk te dhimbset nje qengj??? pak si pa kupetimme duket.
> 
> mund t'i kupetoj vegjetarianet qe nuk hajne asgje, por jo ato qe thone:
> kjo me dhimbset e kjo jo...


po ndoshta ngaqe se kam pare asnjehere Kalin, si mish te ngrenshem, me ate sy , you know ... Prandaj dhe me erdhi keq. Me erdhi keq, po nuk eshte se qava dhe ti. lol

une sjam vegjetariane, une e ekzekutoj mishin  n'vend. Po duhet te jete i shijshem, lol

----------


## D&G Feminine

mish lepuri, cka
kembe bretkose, i pelqej shume

----------

